# Living in Tepic



## Deb eMarc (5 mo ago)

We are beginning to explore the possibility of relocating to Mexico. We want a medium sized city where Spanish will be our daily language, and aren't looking for 4 and 5 star anything. We are “outdoor dogs” and prefer mountains and beaches that are less populated. I will most likely only be “semi-retired” with some remote work at that point, so will need some fairly reliable internet. We also would like a moderate climate that is not extremely hot.

We will soon be taking our first exploratory scouting mission to Tepic, Najarit to see if it will work. We are interested to see what experience others have had regarding this city. Since we are early in the discovery process, it would be fun to hear of other similar areas in Mexico that might be worth considering.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## jblaser (5 mo ago)

Hi Deb y Marc, I'm curious about why Tepic has attracted you? I've lived in Mexico - mostly Mazatlan and a couple of years in Lo de Marcos, also in Nayarit - and the many times I've gone through there on a bus it's has always seemed like a nothing-town. Never on my radar for any reason. Of course, different strokes and all that! So - why Tepic?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Not too hot not too cold is around 1500 meters for me up to 1800 -------2000 is too cool for me but everyone is different..


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Tlaxcala, where I live in retirement, fits your bill. Medium-sized - about 100,000 population. State capital of a small state. One hour from Puebla, two hours from Mexico City. Charming colonial Centro. High up in the mountains at 7,350 feet (2,240 meters). The daytime temperatures are in the 70s year-round, almost never higher than that. I don’t recall a 90-degree day in the two years that I’ve been here.

The average night-time lows are in the 50s much of the year, down into the 40s during the winter. Light breeze, clean air, sunshine mostly. The precipitation in the rainy season (late April to October) generally comes in the late afternoon / early evening.

This is one of the cheapest cities in Mexico. I rent a 1,200 sf, three-bedroom modern house with a fenced 400 sf front yard for 4,500 pesos / month, or about $225 USD. It is great for me and my pets.

So what are the drawbacks? This state has a weak economy, that’s why it’s so cheap. It is not an educated city; anyone who gets educated can do much better by moving away. There are government jobs here mostly; for industrial work, people commute to Puebla.

Your good Spanish would come in handy; few people here speak any English. There are virtually no expats or retirees. With the concurrent lack of educated Mexicans, it is socially very limited. Fortunately I am a bit of a lone wolf.

The Internet is fine, even in my semi-rural neighborhood. You could work remotely from here.

Outside the Centro, the city isn’t the prettiest. My sort of unfinished-feeling neighborhood has a shabby weedy look with some nice houses (including mine) plopped into it. It’s safe, though, as is the city and state generally. Tranquil too.

So that’s the up and downside of it. I like living here, but not everyone would. I have a feeling that it is superior to Tepic, however. 🙂


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I lived for a couple years in Poughkeepsie, NY, which is about 2 hours from NYC. It's a good thing that no matter what you want or need you can at least find it a couple hours away. But it's a bit of a two-edged sword, as some businesses get pulled in by gravity and are _only _available in the city. There were a few examples I ran into, but it's been years ago, and right now the only one I can think of is a tailor shop. You couldn't buy a decent men's suit in Poughkeepsie, if you wanted one, you were going to "the city". The businesses that get pulled in tend to be the ones you don't need as often. Poughkeepsie had a few good restaurants, they hadn't all moved to "the city".

Health care might be a mixed bag, for example. No matter what specialist or expert facilities you need, they're all going to be available a couple hours away. But some of them won't be available locally because of that.

Anyway, if you haven't ever lived two hours from a big somewhere, that's one of the differences. Four hours away is a different story, somehow.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

eastwind said:


> I lived for a couple years in Poughkeepsie, NY, which is about 2 hours from NYC. It's a good thing that no matter what you want or need you can at least find it a couple hours away…Four hours away is a different story, somehow.


It’s funny here in Tlaxcala, I don’t FEEL that I’m in the orbit of Mexico City, or even of Puebla. Part of that is my not having a car; when your world is a walking world, distances seem farther. (No car necessary in Tlaxcala; the combi system is good, and taxis are cheap.) But it is also true that this city seems basically kind of remote and on its own.

I’ve lived here since the start of February 2021, and in that time I’ve bussed to Puebla once (to execute a bit of financial business) and to Mexico City once (to pick up a kitten I was adopting). I seem to have become a real homebody type.


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

Tepic is nice! Everything you need you can find (it´s the state capital) and there are numerous excellent restaurants, both inexpensive and high-end. You are also less than 45 minutes to the beach thanks to the new road to San Blas. Mountains and lakes are also very close. Lots of culture to enjoy, as well!


----------

